# Konica Minolta Dimage X50



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

As you may have seen in the Wanted section, I've been looking at ultra-compact digital cameras...









Don't get me wrong, I







my Canon G6, everyone should have one IMHO, but it is a large camera. For some time, I've wanted a quality digital camera (no mobile phone has a decent camera IMHO) that I could slip in a trouser pocket etc when riding my motorcycles etc.

Looked at Pentax, Casio but ended up buying a Konica Minolta (didn't realize they had merged







) Dimage X50 for a very respectable Â£169. It's a 5 meg ultra-compact camera with internal optical zoom i.e. no lens shoots in-and-out on the X50. Sadly, no manual override to give aperture or shutter priority...but no ultra-compacts have this







.

Thought I'd stress it a bit by testing close-up of watches...using my 710's 28.5 mm manual Bulova that she now wears all the time; she loves it, thanks Roy!

No image enhancements here, just image reduction. I think they are very good for such a small camera:




























Cheers

Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Those photos really are good Paul









Nice watch







I can understand why Mrs `Silver Hawk`wears it all the time, a lady with taste


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

That's an awesome camera Paul!

Technology has come a long way. This is my most compact digital camera purchased in 2002 for around Â£80 if I remember rightly:










As you can see, it is _very_ compact, but at <1 megapixel and with no real features at all it's an extremely basic camera compared to yours and would probably be outclassed by a few phone cameras today.

Macro ability is almost non-existent:










Takes pretty nice landscapes though


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Rich, that landscape is good for such a camera









Bl**dy kids (mine!) have just broken the flower pot that the Bulova was sitting on...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice Bulova Paul.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Looking at your pics hawkey made me think I should get a desk top tripod.

Pictures might improve.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Sadly, no manual override to give aperture or shutter priority...but no ultra-compacts have thisÂ .


Paul, I dont know the dimensions of your new camera, but my Olympus is 87 X 69 X 44mm has full manual, aperature and shutter priorty....slips easily into a shirt pocket.

How small is it Paul?

Roger


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roger said:


> How small is it Paul?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....as the Actress said to the Bishop!
















It is 83 X 62 X 24....so about half the thickness....but the other dimensions are similiar which suprises me somewhat!









Paul


----------

